# Closest rigs off Galveston



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Planning a jetty trip Saturday, and if the forecast is right (seas 2 ft. or less) may think about heading nearshore? Has anyone ever tried fishing around the rig visible off Bolivar? Are there any other rigs under 20 miles from the Jetty?
Boat is a 21 Kenner with 150 Optimax.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

There are tons of rigs and fishing spots within 20nm of the Galveston jetties.


----------



## Fletcher (Aug 11, 2004)

I would suggest heading due south out of the galv. jetties; assuming you're running out of galv. anyway, by the time you get to the one that is visible from Bolivar you would have traveled just as far and there aren't as many quality fish there. 

Short rigs, due south from Galv. jetty are about 12-15 miles and on the right day can be very rewarding. Easily done in a 21 kenner but make sure you have all the gear (especially radio) and keep an eye on the weather. If you've not been out there before, you might want to consider buddy boating for the first couple of trips.

Good luck!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Take a Buddie is a great idea. Mucho Mas safer and more funner!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for the info ill be down next week


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

that dark rin in the pic how far off is that at its ferthest point


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

the bottom dot on the map says 23 mile wreck.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

the 12 mile rig out of galveston has been really good in past years. there is also the TPWD buoy on the Old 12mile rig that was taken out. of coarse there is Mitchels reef(never did find that one) car bodies has 2-3 good spots. i usually fish these in the winter time and they produce ok. some big bull reds out there as well. i fished the car bodies and we ended up with i think 5 limits of snapper, many pushing 4 lb average. we had two boats with us that day. good luck and watch for the weather. made the run one day only to be socked in by the fog and couldnt see 100yds.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll post up a report and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

haparks said:


> that dark rin in the pic how far off is that at its ferthest point


That circle has 20nm radius, centered on the end of the Galveston Jetty.

Most of the black dots represent an oil rig , the lines connecting them represent pipelines. A black dot without a pipeline going to it is most likely a "known good fishing spot", like a reef or rise.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

formula4fish, can you post up one of those diagrahms for freeport? i'd be interested in seeing it.

thanks,

rbt2


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Here ya go rbt2...


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, we had a good trip. Fished the jetties in the morning with 5 specks (largest 27"), 4-5 sheepshead, 3 black drum, 1 spanish mack. We fished the channel side about 1/4 mile past the boat cut.

Headed offshore about 10 a.m., into what seemed a bit bigger than the NOAA forecast of 2 ft. Not too bad though, but could only run about 15mph. Took the adice of heading due South (thanks) of the jetties and hit the first rig (or standpipe - not much of a rig). Picked up a young Ling on a pumkin/chartruese Bass Assassin. Left there and ran out further to one fo the larger rigs. Caught 1 nice King on a gold Russell lure.

Headed back in and seas had settled down a bit, ran 20+ all the way back to the jetties.

Buddy took pics, so I'll post them when I get them.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool first trip!


gm said:


> Well, we had a good trip. Fished the jetties in the morning with 5 specks (largest 27"), 4-5 sheepshead, 3 black drum, 1 spanish mack. We fished the channel side about 1/4 mile past the boat cut.
> 
> Headed offshore about 10 a.m., into what seemed a bit bigger than the NOAA forecast of 2 ft. Not too bad though, but could only run about 15mph. Took the adice of heading due South (thanks) of the jetties and hit the first rig (or standpipe - not much of a rig). Picked up a young Ling on a pumkin/chartruese Bass Assassin. Left there and ran out further to one fo the larger rigs. Caught 1 nice King on a gold Russell lure.
> 
> ...


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

http://rodnreel.com/gps/GPSSearch.asp


----------



## aporcarello (Sep 20, 2012)

any good maps you can recommend with the locations of the rigs?
thanks


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Formula 4, which program is that?


----------



## karltonp81 (Mar 1, 2015)

I know it's an old post . Going to Galveston in August. Are there any chances theres tuna around the oil rigs . I guess well be behind shrimp boats . Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

karltonp81 said:


> I know it's an old post . Going to Galveston in August. Are there any chances theres tuna around the oil rigs . I guess well be behind shrimp boats . Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wonâ€™t be any Tuna off the close oil rigs, maybe 100 miles out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karltonp81 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm only going 40 miles out . Guess no tuna for me . 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

karltonp81 said:


> I'm only going 40 miles out . Guess no tuna for me .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Plenty of snapper, kingfish, and ling within that range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karltonp81 (Mar 1, 2015)

Would u fish behind shrimp boat or by the rigs?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

karltonp81 said:


> Would u fish behind shrimp boat or by the rigs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Both, drop deep by rigs and troll around them and the shrimp boats . You can also chum stuff up and sight cast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

